# Malvern Country Western



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

We sat and watched Gretchen Wilson singing during the day at the back of the main hall, (eating place) I have looked her up on the internet but her official web site gives dates in the USA!! She wrote her name down on the back of a card for my husband, she sang Red Neck Woman. Anyone know of a UK tour? she has quite a few CDs out........Any info on her being in the UK would be appreciated. One time when the internet has not helped.
Thanks anyone


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

She was the warm up act to the Simply Red concert at Westonbirt earlier this year. So, maybe she is trying to break into the UK/European music scene?

Colin


----------

